# Technische Abwicklung eines Onlinekaufs



## MathiasBauer (24. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich hier im richtigen Forum bin, aber der eine oder andere hatte bestimmt auch schonmal so ein Problem.

Ich möchte einen Onlinekauf technisch rechtssicher abwickeln. D.h. ich habe ein Formular auf einer Seite, dass ich mir nach absenden per Mail zuschicken lasse. Das langt aber mit Sicherheit nicht...

Ich muss mich irgendwie gegen folgende Punkte absichern:

1. Hat wirklich die eigentliche Person das Formular abgeschickt und nicht eine dritte Person.

2. Ist die Person schon geschäftsfähig. Ich meine ich kann doch nicht aus lauter Angst die Personalausweisnummer lassen?!?

3. Wie sieht denn die rechtlcihe Lage aus? Was muss ich technisch alles realisieren, damit ein rechtskräftiger Vertrag zu Stande kommt?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## faetzminator (25. Jul 2009)

Zwei Stichworte zum Thema, die du sicherlich interpretieren kannst:
- Kreditkarte -> Verifikation, Abwicklung
- Verschlüsselung -> Page per SSL


----------



## MathiasBauer (25. Jul 2009)

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass in meinem speziellen Fall der Urlaub oder der Messestand per Rechnung bezahlt wird. Und einfach mal so seine Kredikartennummer herausgeben, dass könnte glaube ich den einen oder anderen abschrecken...
Also nach meinen Recherchen gibt es, so wie ich das sehe, keine 100% Absicherung. Es könnte auch immer noch ein Minderjähriger z.B. die Kredikarte klauen, ausleihen, etc. und ein Onlinegeschäft abschließen.

Ich würde das eben gerne so machen:

Jemand füllt das Formular auf meiner Seite aus und bekommt dann anschließend einen Link in einer Mail zugeschickt, mit dem das Geschäft bestätigt wird.
Aber dieser Vertrag könnte trotzdem jederzeit angefochten werden!

Deshalb möchte mein Auftraggeber die Anmeldung "nur" als PDF online gestellt haben, das derjenige sich downloaden, ausfüllen und per Post oder Fax zurück schicken muss...

Irgendwie kann ich mich mit dem Medienbruch nicht anfreunden...
Jedoch kam es nur mit dem Onlineformular schon öfters zu Rechtsstreitereien. Deshalb wäre "die" Lösung nicht schlecht zu wissen.


----------



## musiKk (25. Jul 2009)

Ich denke, solche Fragen sind in einem Programmierforum schlecht aufgehoben. Da denkt wieder jeder, er weiß Bescheid und so sammelt sich gefährliches Halbwissen an (das sieht man ja auch immer wieder bei Copyright- und Lizenzfragen). Das sieht mir eher nach einer Frage für Juristen und/oder Betriebswirte aus.


----------



## MathiasBauer (25. Jul 2009)

Okay, dann werde ich mich bei einem Juristen informieren.
Ich dachte nur, vielleicht hat der eine oder andere schon einmal eine Webanwendung so programmiert wie es sein sollte. Irgendwie sollte es doch mittlerweile einen Standard für Online Käufe geben...


----------



## bygones (26. Jul 2009)

MathiasBauer hat gesagt.:


> Okay, dann werde ich mich bei einem Juristen informieren.
> Ich dachte nur, vielleicht hat der eine oder andere schon einmal eine Webanwendung so programmiert wie es sein sollte. Irgendwie sollte es doch mittlerweile einen Standard für Online Käufe geben...


und bestimmt doch auch schon fertige Systeme - wenn wahr. nicht kostenfrei


----------



## musiKk (26. Jul 2009)

Es gibt ein Interface zu PayPal (und sicher auch anderen Systemen). Als Verkäufer ist PayPal nicht kostenlos und ich weiß auch nicht, ob die Vertragsfrage dadurch abgedeckt wird. Aber die technische Komponente sollte sich durch sowas gut lösen lassen.


----------



## MathiasBauer (26. Jul 2009)

PayPal und diese Systeme sind definitiv nicht das richtige für mich...

Ich habe schon ein Formular, um den Vertrag abzuschließen. Die Rechnung muss auf jeden Fall per Post zugeschickt werden. Nur kann es so Personen geben, die behaupten, sie hätten das Formular gar nicht abgesendet oder es haben Mitbewohner (Minderjährige) abgeschickt. 

Deshalb habe ich gedacht, dass es reicht wenn ich nach Absenden des Formulars erst ein Link an die angegebene Mail schicken lasse und der Vertrag erst nach Bestätigung gültig ist.

Ich möchte eigentlich nur wissen, was passiert wenn jemand den Vertrag vor Gericht anfechtet. Kann ich dann sagen, dass von dieser Mail-Adresse der Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde? Oder langt dieser Beweis nicht?

P.S.: Ich habe die Frage auch mal hier in einem Rechtsforum gepostet.


----------

